# Anki Overdrive the new Scalextric



## LondonDragon (14 Feb 2015)

Anyone seen this? Or played the original Anki Drive?






 


 


 

Its like Mario Kart in your living room with weapons and all! Was given Anki Drive today as a Valentines presie and its great fun lol Looking forward to the new version for Xmas haha 

You use your IOS or Android devices to control the cars! very addictive!


----------



## Tim Harrison (14 Feb 2015)

That looks bonkers...next generation slot car racing...without the slots...whatever next.


----------



## kirk (15 Feb 2015)

The only thing we get for valentines is each others presence  that's brilliant can't wait till people are sick of them and I can find them at the car boot.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (15 Feb 2015)

i want it lol look like a lot of fun


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Feb 2015)

Great fun indeed and I can only apologise to her for taking her watch the awful musical that is Cats at the Palladium lol can't believe it was even worse than Thriller! lol now I have to make it up to her somehow lol guess the meal and flowers made up for it earlier in the day! lol


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Feb 2015)

Hi Londondragon,

The Grandson will love that so will i  Can you buy it in the UK ??


----------



## LondonDragon (15 Feb 2015)

Greenfinger2 said:


> The Grandson will love that so will i  Can you buy it in the UK ??


There is a started kit here for sale http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Anki-Driv...963?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item1c4e27de5b  more information on their website https://anki.com/uk/anki-drive/starter-kit

The one you can build is not out until the end of the year, only the one you can layout as a mat, there are 3 mats available at the moment.

The Cars have AI built in which means you can play against them as a single player, there are different levels etc and weapons, this robotics stuff interest me, but maybe too old for this LOL


----------



## naughtymoose (15 Feb 2015)

I am SO not ever going to be allowed one of these...


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Feb 2015)

naughtymoose said:


> I am SO not ever going to be allowed one of these...


Well why not?? Just go for it  I just purchased a couple more cars last night lol


----------

